# 2010 Giant trance x3 vs fuji outland comp?



## SplitDecision (Mar 22, 2010)

Complete noob here asking for some advise. I'm trying to decide which of these two bikes to go with. I can't seem to find any reviews on the 2010 outland comp but guy at the LBS recommended it to me over the trance.Looking to spend <$2000. I don't launch off cliffs or anything(yet). Another shop was trying to sell me a leftover 09 trance for $1400. The bike rode well and is new but it's a Large frame and I think it's too big for me even though the sticker on the frame said 5'10"-6'1". *I am 5'10" 175lbs.*

*Fuji specs:*(msrp $1700. LBS quoted me $1450)

Main frame Fuji Altair 1 Aluminum, integrated head tube, curved top and down tube, CNC'D hollow box section BB, water bottle mount 
Rear triangle Fuji Altair 1 Aluminum Four Bar linkage system 100m travel, Cold forged dropout with CNC'D disc mount and replaceable hanger, Sealed bearing pivots 
Fork Rock Shox Dart 3, 100mm Travel w/Remote PopLoc 
Rear Shock SR Suntour Epicon LOD with lockout, compression and rebound adjust. 
Crankset TruVativ Firex 3.0 GXP w/Integrated spindle, 22/32/44T 
Bottom bracket TruVativ GXP Exterior Bearing System 
Pedals Xpedo MF-3 Clipless 
Front derailleur Shimano Deore, 34.9mm 
Rear derailleur Shimano Deore, Top normal 
Shifters Shimano Deore Rapid Fire Shifter, 27-speed 
Cassette Shimano CS-HG50, 11-34T 9-speed 
Chain KMC HG-73 
Front hub Fuji Sealed Bearing Disc, 32H 
Rear hub Fuji Sealed Bearing Disc, 32H 
Spokes 14G Stainless Steel 
Rims Alex DP-17 Disc Double Wall w/ Single Eyelet 
Tires Continental Mountain King 26 X 2.2" 
Tube CST Presta 
Brake set Tektro Auriga Comp Hydraulic Disc, 180/160mm IS rotor 
Brake levers Tektro Auriga Comp 
Headset V.P. 1 1/8" Press Fit Integrated, 30mm spacers 
Handlebar Fuji Pro Low Rise 31.8mm, Double Butted Al 
Stem Fuji Pro Forged Al 1 1/8" 
Tape/grip Fuji Lock-On Kraton rubber 
Saddle WTB Rocket V Comp 
Seat post Fuji Micro Adjust, 350mm 
Seat clamp Fuji Superlite Alloy, 34.9mm Laser Etched 
Weight, lb./kg. 31.15/14.13

*Giant specs:*(msrp $1850 didn't get a quote on this bike as he was pushing the fuji)

color White/Red 
frame ALUXX SL-Grade Aluminum, 5.0" Maestro Suspension 
fork Fox 32 F120R, w/ 15QR Thru Axle, 120mm travel 
shock Fox Float R 
handlebar Giant Connect, low rise, 31.8 
stem Giant Connect 
seatpost Giant Connect, 30.9 
saddle Fi'zi:k Gobi XM w/ Manganese rails 
pedals Not Included 
shifters Shimano Deore 
front derailleur Shimano Deore 
rear derailleur Shimano SLX Shadow, top normal 
brakes Avid Juicy 3 185F/160R 
levers Avid Elixir 3 
cassette SRAM PG-950 11x34, 9-speed 
chain Shimano HG-73 
cranks Shimano Deore, 22/32/44 
BB Shimano Deore, external 
rims Mavic XM 117 
hubs [F] Giant Tracker Sealed/CNC Disc w/ 15mm Axle [R] Shimano Deore, 32h 
spokes [F] 15g, [R] 14g Stainless 
tires Kenda Nevegal, 26x2.1 Folding

*Thanks in advance for any help.If you have a completely different bike in mind in the price range please feel free to make recommendations*


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Giant Maestro suspension is top notch , great climber . Giant has also has better brakes and fork . Giant is the winner IMHO .


----------



## laurenlex (Sep 13, 2006)

The Giant has a MUCH better fork and rear shock than the Fuji, and IMO, a better suspension design. 

The Giant will cost more, but is worth it.


----------



## Highwaystreets (Apr 3, 2006)

i like the Giant over the Fuji by far, i prefer the Giants fork and the rear shock is much better in my opinion... plus the brakes on the Giant are better as well... In this price range look at the Trek Fuel Ex series, fantastic bike and yes i am biased as i own one it is still an amazing machine


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Screw both those bike and get this.
http://www.rscycle.com/2008-Diamondback-Mission-2-All-Mountain


----------



## SplitDecision (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes the Trek fuel was another I was considering after reading some reviews. The LBS didn't have a fuji in stock for me to try. I did however try out the trance which was very smooth and I overall really liked the bike but the Large frame made me hesitant. I have no idea what components are any good and that shop seemed sort of shady so I walked. I already got ripped off on my hardrock and don't want to get it again.* Sold me a 21" and didn't bother to mention the bike was a POS and WAY too big for me.*


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Best value on the net right now , BMC Trailfox 02 @

competitivecyclist.com/ mountain-bikes/frame/...


----------



## SplitDecision (Mar 22, 2010)

Drth Vadr said:


> Screw both those bike and get this.
> http://www.rscycle.com/2008-Diamondback-Mission-2-All-Mountain


Only have small frames. I need a medium from what I have researched.

AZ.MTZ that BMC looks nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

SplitDecision said:


> I need a medium from what I have researched.:


All depends on what size stem you want to run. You are what I call a tweener. Here is the Giant your looking at for a great price.
http://bicyclewarehouse.com/product/09-giant-trance-x3-48437-1.htm


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Drth Vadr said:


> All depends on what size stem you want to run. You are what I call a tweener. Here is the Giant your looking at for a great price.
> http://bicyclewarehouse.com/product/09-giant-trance-x3-48437-1.htm


OP is in NY , unfortunatly there are no internet sales on Giant's .


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> OP is in NY , unfortunatly there are no internet sales on Giant's .


That blows!


----------



## drz400sm (Nov 12, 2008)

get the x3! ive been riding mine hard for over a year now and i still love the bike. the treks wouldve been my 2nd choice for the "best bang for the buck" type bike.

my buddy has an trek ex8 and loves it. id stay far away from that fuji...the specs on it are something you could find on a $900 dollar bike. ive seen 09 x3's on sale for 1450 in my area...your not gonna find better suspension then the giant with that budget...id almost be willing to say you wont find better suspension in a bike twice as much..but thats coming from someone who loves his maestro suspension.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have the Fuji. Although, I got it at a SCREAMING price and I upgraded the fork and wheels. It climbs like a monster, its really a great bike.


----------



## SplitDecision (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm real close to pulling the trigger on the trailfox 02. I have decided against the Fuji.


----------



## jrsmav2 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is another option. Size 17 in stock.

https://www.rscycle.com/2009-Diamondback-Mission-1-All-Mountain?sc=7&category=531


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

That Trance x3 is a better bike than the Fuji, hands down. The quality of just about all the components is worth way more than the cost difference. The maestro suspension is top notch too.

I wonder what his reasoning was for pushing Fuji? suspicious :skep: I might be leery of that shop, or at least that sales guy. Deal with the manager or owner, if you can.

If it's an '09 Tx3, I would push for $1,400 - 1,500 for it, but I think you might need a M. 

How old are you, or are you expecting to grow anytime soon?  you're right in between sizes on the Tx. Does anybody have a M in your area to sit on? You can also try shorter stems on the L, and see if that works for you. In cases like yours, it usually boils down to preference, and torso length. Long torsos probably go with a L with shorter stem. short torso - M.

Giant also has a really good warranty program. Something to take into account.

Being new, I would suggest buying from a local shop, unless you are good at wrenching on a bike. Building a good relationship with a LBS can also be very valuable. (If they're a good shop)


----------



## SplitDecision (Mar 22, 2010)

It was the owner of the shop pushing the Fuji. I'm almost 34 and only plan on getting shorter if anything. Diamondback bikes are good? Doesn't Walmart sell them? I used the measurement calculator on competetive cyclist web page and came up with.

Inseam: 32
Trunk: 26
Forearm: 12.5
Arm: 25 
Thigh: 27.5 
Lower Leg: 23.5 
Sternal Notch: 60 
Total Body Height: 70

XC:
Standover Height Range: 30.4 - 31.1 inches
Virtual Top Tube: 22.7 - 23.1 inches
Stem Length: 9.5 - 11.1 cm
BB-Saddle Position: 70.1 - 71.6cm
Saddle-Handlebar: 52.4 - 54.0 cm

Thanks again for the help guys :thumbsup:


----------



## jrsmav2 (Aug 15, 2008)

No, wal-mart sells the cheap Mongoose bikes....but even Mongoose has some nice higher end bikes. 

I don't have any experience with Diamondback, but this bike seems to be spec'd well...I am sure if you do a google search you can find some reviews.


I just got a Trance X3


----------



## SplitDecision (Mar 22, 2010)

Come on you can't say "I just got a trance x3" and leave it at that! How do you like it?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Been on a Trance X for one year , climbs great , 5 " of plush . You could make far worse choises .


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

My choice would be .......


----------



## SplitDecision (Mar 22, 2010)

Pulled the trigger and bought the BMC :thumbsup:  .


----------



## jrsmav2 (Aug 15, 2008)

SplitDecision said:


> Come on you can't say "I just got a trance x3" and leave it at that! How do you like it?


I love it, of course my dad has a 2010 that I have been riding for the past few weeks. That is why I ended up getting one. I was going to get a Gary Fisher 29er, but the Trance X3 was such a nice bike at 1k less....

I came from a cheap hardtail, so it is like riding on a cloud. I am a lot more confident when riding. I also stay in my seat a lot more now, because roots don't kill me anymore. I also climb a lot better now too. The bike can fly up and down.

Cancel the BMC and get the Trance X3. You won't regret it


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

was going to pile on with the Giant crowd but I see the choice has been made...nice ride OP!


----------



## SplitDecision (Mar 22, 2010)

Well the bike came in tonight. I got it together and threw my old pedals on it for now. I took it just around the yard but going to look into the manual and make sure I did everything correctly.It's just about dark anyhow. The shifters are going to take getting used to I'm used to grip shift. Here is a crappy picture it's getting dark and I only have a powershot 1000. Thanks everyone for the help.It's nice to ask a question on a forum and not get my head bit off. Special thanks to AZ.MTNS for pointing out the BMC :thumbsup: .


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

That's a beautiful bike...Let us know how you like it.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

such a sick bike, id keep an eye on the 44 though. never heard of one behaiving well.


----------



## SplitDecision (Mar 22, 2010)

What would I be looking for? Leaking air? or adjustments?


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

SplitDecision said:


> What would I be looking for? Leaking air? or adjustments?


I was going to get that fork when i had my Giant Yukon. But every single review on it was bad  So i just saved some more cash and got the Trance X3


----------



## SplitDecision (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok so I have been riding this bike quite a bit now and back with a big :thumbsup: review.This bike climbs like a mountain goat and descends like a rocket ship. Granted I am coming from an over sized Hardrock and this is my first FS bike  .I have always been able to pull away from my buddies on the climb but was always destroyed on the decent.Went out on Saturday and almost stopped thinking my buddie had wiped out and had been expecting him to blow past me. Well he didn't wipe out the bike made that much a difference. He was actually PO'd about it and is picking up a new stump jumper tomorrow to see if he can regain king of the decent .

I will have to come back and update on how the rematch turns out  . So...to be continued.


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thats great to hear! Its amazing the difference going from a hardtail to full susser... the whole rig just floats over roots,rocks etc... without beating the crap out of you :thumbsup:


----------

